

Melanin/Hair Based DIY Solar Panels - Gibbon
http://hackaday.com/2009/09/08/diy-solar-panels/

======
coconutrandom
The photos show mere strands of hair connected together in what looks to be a
grid. Really?!!

Crank, until verified.

